# free to good home



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

Male
5'11"
130-140 lbs.
light brown hair
blue eyes
intelligent
very well behaved
naughty when needed :b 
house trained (puts seat down, good aim)
affectionate
caring
polite and respectful
romantic
can fix just about anything

If u dont find me handsome, u should at least find me handy.

FREE SHIPPING


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

But I already have a pet! :b


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Do you do windows?


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

Everybody needs more pets.



Nyx said:


> Do you do windows?


Treat me right and ill do anything.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*scritches in_my_prison behind ears*


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

in_my_prison said:


> If u dont find me handsome, u should at least find me handy.


Hey! I recognize that quote, I think its from that Red Green show that my dad watches. And if you're quoting that show you must be trouble. :b

Although the promise of free shipping is enticing.


----------



## LincolnAveFrogger (Feb 2, 2004)

I watch Red Green ops 


but mostly only because it's on right before An American in Canada and Coupling opcorn


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

If im too much trouble elephant_girl then you can use the handy man's secret weapon and tie me up.



Jwlz said:


> I watch Red Green ops
> 
> but mostly only because it's on right before An American in Canada and Coupling opcorn


Suuuuuure, i know those red and green suspenders turn you on, and dont forget the stylish beard. :b


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

in_my_prison said:


> If im too much trouble elephant_girl then you can use the handy man's secret weapon and tie me up.:b


 :doh :duck


----------



## LincolnAveFrogger (Feb 2, 2004)

> Suuuuuure, i know those red and green suspenders turn you on, and dont forget the stylish beard.


yes, i must admit the red and green suspenders are hotttt, but Harold's thick dark frames are what keep me glued to the tv


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

Any takers? We dont have to watch Red Green together.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Actually the the ranger in the fire tower is hot! can't think of his name right now.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

If you can crawl up a 30 foot ladder and scoop the snow off my roof in the winter come on up. :lol


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

Ill bring my snowmobiles. 

That reminds me, i need to rebuild two snowmobile engines before winter.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

in_my_prison said:


> Ill bring my snowmobiles.
> 
> That reminds me, i need to rebuild two snowmobile engines before winter.


What kind of sleds do you have? I have a 1999 Polaris Indy Classic 500. I have a picture of it posted on yahoo photos. It's in the 12/24/04 folder.

http://photos.yahoo.com/coppercountry1


----------



## CodeWeasel (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a 2000 Arctic Cat ZR 600 EFI


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

U guys have nice sleds. I have free ones, lol.

A '73 John Deere 600. And a '83 Skidoo Blizzard or something.


----------

